# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  كيف تتم دعوي الاذن بالزواج في المحكمة

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طلب الاذن بالزواج بواسطه المحكمة 
الاذن بالزواج 
تنص المادة (37) من القانون علي: 
1-اذا أمتنع الولي عن تزويج موليته فيجوز لها أن تطلب من القاضي تزويجها . 
2- يجوز للقاضي أن يأذن بتزويج من طلبت الزواج اذا ثبت له أن وليها ممتنع عن التزويج بلا مسوغ شرعي . 
ونصت المادة (38) علي أن القاضي ولي من لا ولي له ولكن حظرت عليه المادة (39) أن تزوج من له الولاية عليه من نفسه ولا من أصله ولامن فرعه . 

ومايجري عليه العمل أن تتقدم طالبة الاذن بعريضه تودع قلم الكتاب مستوفاة الدمغة القانونية فيقوم الموظف المختص بتسجيل العريضة وتقدم للقاضي حيث تمثل مقدمتها أمامه وبعد إستفسارها يؤشر القاضي علي العريضة بتقييد مادة إذن زواج بالرسم مع الأمر بإجراء التحريات اللازمة وإعلان الأطراف .  

وبعد ورود الافادات يتم إعلان أب طالبة الأذن إن كان حياً أو أقرب الاولياء اليها ان كان الأب ميتاً أو بعيداً في إقامته وكان في إنتظار رأيه فوات الزوج الكفء والمصلحة في الزواج .
وفي الجلسة المحددة يمثل الأطراف أمام القاضي وتسمع دعوي طالبة الإذن . وتعرض علي وليّها ويسمع قوله عن أسباب إمتناعه عن تزويجها من مخطوبها . وبعد سماع البينة تقرر المحكمة إما منح أو رفض الإذن . 
فإذا قررت المحكمة منح الإذن ولم ترفض دعوي طالبته يكون قرارها بمنح الإذن بالزواج بولاية الولي الأب أوالولي الأقرب فإن رفض بعد أمره يكون أمرها بمنح الإذن بالزواج بولاية الولي القريب أو الولاية العامة في حالة عدم وجود قريب. وحق التزويج يثبت للقاضي بحكم منصبه في حالة عدم وجود ولي من العصبة فيجوز له أن يزوج بنفسه أو يوكل عنه من يزوجها ويكتب لمأذون الجهة المختص. 
ومن التطبيقات القضائية إن أدعت علي المدعي عليه والدها بأنها بكر بالغ وعمرها ---- وأن المدعي عليه قد عضلها ورفض تزويجها من خطيبها --- مع أنه كفء لها ويستطيع دفع مهر مثلها كما يستطيع إعاشتها وتطلب الإذن لها في زواجها منه . 
صحيح هنا إقامة الدعوي في وجه والدها ويجوز إدخـال الخطيب خصماً في الدعوي . عرضت الدعوي علي الأب وأجاب بأن الزوج غير كفء لها وبين وجه ذلك فيكلف البينة لأنه يدعي خلاف الظاهر ولأن بينة الإثبات مقدمة علي بينة النفي فأن عجز إذن للمدعية في الزواج ولاحق للمدعي عليه في تحليف اليمين وفق رأي الإمام أبو حنيفة . 
ومثال آخر بأن أدعت أنها بلغت كذا من العمر وأنه تقدم لها خطيب كفء ويستطيع إعاشتها مع دفع مهر مثلها إلا أن والدها مانع في عقد زواجها من غير سبب شرعي وتطلب الحكم لها بإسقاط ولايته وتزويجها بالولاية العامة . فتعرض الدعوي علي المدعي عليه فإن دفع بشئ يكلف البينة علي دفعه فأن رأت المحكمة أن العضل قد تحقق وقوعه سواء ببينة أو بإقرار يصدر الحكم بتزويجها بمن تشاء بالولاية العامة إن لم يوجد وليّ أقرب .
*

----------

